# Verkaufe neues HTC One in Silber



## Bokurano (10. September 2013)

Hi,

 verkaufe ein neues, noch eingeschweistes HTC One in silber.
Link zum Angebot mit Bild:
HTC One in Silber Komplett neu in Bayern - Bamberg | HTC Handy gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Würde mich über Anfragen freuen!

Gruß,

Bokurano


----------

